# AntiVirusDisableNotify??



## maiemax02

I ran Malwarebyte's anti-malware and i got these:

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> No action taken.


can somebody tell me what this means, if it's dangerous and what needs to be done.. thank you


----------



## johnb35

Highlight them and click on the ignore button.  Basically whats its doing is telling you that you have changed the setting in the security center to not tell you if you have disabled automatic updates, disabled windows firewall, and the other one is no antivirus or outdated antivirus.  If you have malwarebytes remove that item then security center will start bugging you again.


----------

